# 𝗪𝗶𝘀𝗱𝗼𝗺 𝗼𝗳 𝘁𝗵𝗲 𝗱𝗮𝘆 𝗯𝘆:𝗠𝗮𝗿𝗸𝗠𝗮𝗻𝘀𝗼𝗻



## X10E8 (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Allostasis (Feb 2, 2021)

Terminal illness leads to death.


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Allostasis said:


> Terminal illness leads to death.


 In the spirit of this thread, terminal illness leads to empowering yourself through knowledge, setting your priorities, tying up loose ends and making every day count.


----------

